# Moms of Many January 2008 thread!



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

We were awfully quiet in our December thread. I'm sure the holidays kept us all busy! Let's get chatty in the New Year!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Happy New Year


----------



## lisarussell (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm a mom of many- I didn't even know there was a thread for this. I guess I'll start paying attention. Nice to meet you, ladies. Carry on with your busy selves. I'm actually online a lot, I pop in for 3-5 minute spurts throughout the day. We're homeschooling, and my computer is on all day long, just sitting on the kitchen counter.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy New Year!

I don't want to be a mom of many today, in fact, I could live without being a mom. I went to the post office today (DH dropped me off, drove round the corner to the cash machine, left a 9yo and a 7yo in the car together, and they started playing

Let's kill each other.

And yes, the basic premise is that you hit your brother as hard as possible until something bad happens. And then hit him some more.
WHY do they always do it at the start of the month? HOW am I going to be able to get them to school for the next six weeks until this baby finally drops so low he falls out? WHAT is it going to take to get them to show me their best selves?


----------



## lisarussell (Jan 24, 2005)

Awwww- that's no fun.

here's a few keep-them-busy ideas, assuming you're in a place where you can't send them outside...

have them make thank-you cards for all their Xmas gifts.

Every time they fight, LOUDLY PRAISE whichever kids aren't fighting. In my house it sounds like this
DD#1- no you can't use my IPOD
DD#2- then give me back my Nintendo
DD#1- No way, i rented it for anhour, give me back my dollar then
DD#2- but you've had it for 45 minutes already
DD#1- then give me back my 75 cents
DD#2- Not until you give me back my Nintento
ME- Oh My Goodness, DD#5 you are doing such a great job wiping your bum, I am so proud of you. What a big girl you are, and look at you DD#3, thank you so much for pushing in your chair. That will make it much easier to reach your plate when you TAKE IT TO THE SINK. Thanks so much. And I haven't heard you and DD#4 fighting all day long, I am so proud of you, come over here and get a chocolate, because you two are just SO SWEET. Your sisters used to be that way. I'll give you another chocolate if you promise to never fight like that. Do you like to hear them fighting? Me neither. Isn't that annoying.
DD#1& #2 stomp away and I can't hear them fighting anymore.
Later on, they return to apologize & ask for chocolate.
I make them do an extra chore in exchange for the chocolate, apologize publicly and hug for a full minute in front of their sisters. I think it's important for the little ones to see the big ones making up and admitting their wrongdoings. They're suckers for chocolate.

Here's a tip someone once suggested, "If you have enough energy to fight like that, then you have enough energy to run circles around the house. WHich one of you can run ten laps first?

good luck, have fun, these days pass, so very often, don't they. when is your baby due?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

End of January. Which for me, could be the end of February. And he's sitting so low that three times in the last day, I've rushed off to the toilet for a number two, only to discover that it's not elimination, it's a baby's HEAD I'm feeling







: AND it's moved








On the bright side, I'm getting lots of exercise. On the down side, my feet hurt and so does getting upstairs


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I didn't know there was a moms of many thread either! Hmm, learn something every day! I have many. Well, around here maybe five isn't many







but in my world it is so I'm posting!








Helen I hope your feet feel better and you can get a little less exercise. The end of pregnancy is so very hard.

lisa that is too funny with the chocolate! Some of mine don't like chocolate, I must find other ways to bribe them...

Glad to find you mamas!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Mum to six little darlings (well some of the time)

We need a Sub-Forums of our own


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

ME, ME, ME! I didn't know this thread was here either. I have 8 and one on the way.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Here I am MOMs, and this is my last month to say I have 4 kids under 5yo, because my twins are turning 5yo on Jan 25. So then I'll have 4 kids under 6yo. Which sounds so much more manageable, right?









DS1 and DS2 are nearly 5yo, DD1 is 2.5yo, and DD2 is 3 months.

I'm noticing some dynamics with my kids. DS2 likes to make all the decisions for the kids, and DS1 and DD1 totally go along with it. However, this weekend DS2 decided to challenge his position and wanted to be in charge of EVERYONE (ie, me!) and we had some serious issues. He threw a bunch of tantrums, and after blogging about it I finally realized that our interactions need to change.

I need to give DS1 a chance to do more things for himself (as opposed to letting DS2 do things for him), and encourage DS2 to spend more time with DD1.

I'm hoping that will help everyone.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

HI


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisarussell* 
I'm a mom of many- I didn't even know there was a thread for this. I guess I'll start paying attention. Nice to meet you, ladies. Carry on with your busy selves. I'm actually online a lot, I pop in for 3-5 minute spurts throughout the day. We're homeschooling, and my computer is on all day long, just sitting on the kitchen counter.

I come here to Procrastinate when I don't want to do my housework









I didn't there was a thread for this either which is why I suggest in my earlier post we need a Sub-Forums of our own. Personally with my situation fit into lots of different forums so I float from to another reading bits and pieces.

As for the fighting:

Whose turn it is to (Insert Chore - empty the dishwasher, peg or bring the clothes off the line etc)
The front seat
The biggest dessert
What to watch on tv
Which DVD to watch
Toys
Whose turn it is on the playstation/xbox
I was sitting there and now somebody else is
That's my mug or cup and somebody else is drinking out of it or that's my (insert item; ipod, cd, towel etc,)
Whose turn it is to tell Daddy how their day went first when he walks in the door after work.
He/she stole my....
Mum, so and so is (insert one or more of the following; biting, scratching, hitting, annoying) me.

The list is endless......

I came from a family of 5 children and DH is one of four and we knew we wanted a large family. All are in school and the youngest goes to preschool when I work so I do get a bit of a break but at night, on weekends and school holidays all hell can break lose.

Why do so many sentences in my family start with; 'mum, where's my&#8230;. '

I am going to blink and in no time they will have all grown up, left home, fall in love, start their own families and the house is going to feel so empty and quiet.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

My adorable 9yo went to school with no coat yesterday because he left it in the car







: Except, of course, that the car was actually the front porch and there was absolutely no reason for it apart from him being too obtuse to look for it.

WTH was I THINKING? I can't deal with a newborn in addition to the two of them







: DH and I are both onlies, so all of this is new to both of us.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i'm not a mom of many yet (just 3) but i hope to have at least one more. i love reading about all your cool and crazy families so just thought i'd say so and then get back to lurking.








flapjack!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
My adorable 9yo went to school with no coat yesterday because he left it in the car







: Except, of course, that the car was actually the front porch and there was absolutely no reason for it apart from him being too obtuse to look for it.

WTH was I THINKING? I can't deal with a newborn in addition to the two of them







: DH and I are both onlies, so all of this is new to both of us.









Just go with the flow and try not to sweat the small stuff and You'll be all right









I know loads of families with one or two kids that run around stressing and the kids feel that vibe and end up stressed too but if you remain relaxed and calm the kids will be more relaxed and calm too (well some of the time; their's always an exception to the rule ) if that makes sense.

If all else fails at the end of the day I sit down with DH, a glass of wine and have a laugh about all the silly things and whinge about the horrible things that they did that day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy* 
i'm not a mom of many yet (just 3) but i hope to have at least one more. i love reading about all your cool and crazy families so just thought i'd say and then get back to lurking.

Feel free to drop by anytime


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Maybe I should have mentioned that with four teenagers in the house I am going grey early&#8230;..

You never stop worrying about them; whatever they are doing or wherever they are you are always thinking about them; but I love them to death and wouldn't change them for the world.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, we're making some progress in preparing for life as parents with many, well it'll be 3 in June but that's big for us! DH bought me a chest freezer for Xmas/my birthday (which was Jan 4th. I'm ancient now...23







). Now I'm getting ready to buy the meat to store in the freezer. We'll hopefully be making a trip to a co-op about 45 minutes from here so I can buy some organic bulk grains. I've been AMAZED at how much my 2 boys can eat, even though they're only 2 and 1. We are totally overhauling how we purchase, and also prepare food. My next goal is to purchase a commercial-grade mixer (like a Kitchen Aid) and a bread maker-I've had it up to high heaven with buying bread at the store and I'm ready to make my own. I think we do pretty well with cooking from scratch and not using prepared/boxed foods, but we still could do even better.

Starting and expanding our family has been such an incredible experience. It seems like I really evolve and grow as a person with each child born. If I knew that time, money, and sanity were endlessly abundant, I'd probably end up on TLC being one of "those" families with twenty kids.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I love my Kitchen Aid mixer; it's great for when I do baking with my kids but we buy our bread to save time.

I don't know how the Duggar family copes with 17 children. I don't know how she keeps all those 'J' names straight either.

on another topic - Comments I have gotten:

"Are they all yours?"
"You must have your hands full"
"Are you going to have anymore?"


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
On another topic - Comments I have gotten:

"Are they all yours?"
"You must have your hands full"
"Are you going to have anymore?"

I found some great answers to these types of comments on another board:













































*You have your hands full!*

* Yes, happily so!
* Yes, and my heart too.
* Don't say anything, just look puzzled at your hands. (This does obviously not work if you are carrying a baby 
* Yes, but I would rather have my hands full than empty!

*Are they all yours?*

* No, I just went to Rent-a-Brat.
* No, this is not all of them, my oldest is at home with the triplets.
* No, actually two are the mailman's and I am not sure whose is that one.....
* We always say YES, because they are OURS....but actually 3 bio, 1 niece, 2 adopted and 4 foster!! But ours in our eyes!!
* No, a couple of them starting following us a few minutes ago. -- This is especially funny when you look at your kids and realize that one of them really ISN'T yours -- he had just started following you and you didn't notice before...
* No, I picked up a couple extra in the produce aisle.
* Gee, I never heard that question before!
* Yes they are! And then one of the boys will pipe up and mention the 21 yo and the 18 yo if they are not there and of course the baby on the way!
* Of course they're all mine. Do you think I take six (or fill in your number) kids shopping for fun?
* "Legally" first 3 are his & last 3 are ours, I feel in my heart they are all ours.....
* Technically,the oldest 2 are his, the next 2 are mine and the youngest 2 are ours, but we are all just one big happy family (most of the time)LOL, because they all live with us.
* YES!
* Yes, they are all ours. We have been married for 22 years, but only have 11 kids to show for it.
* No..........I have two more at home! (When it fits)
* Well no they are not all " OURS" but in our hearts they are......
* Yes, and they're such good kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (the kids love that one!)
* Of course they are..wait..who is that one?Hes not ours.....oh,yeah,#5,I forgot I had him.
* I don't know. How many do you count?
* Yes. But if you have any you don't want, I'll gladly take them, too
* i'm pregnant. I gave this response. Yes, and this one (pointed to my belly) is too.
* No. I've been an avid collector for years and just picked these up in the food court!
* Yes, at least that's what I tell my husband.
* Most of the time I only have my 7 youngest ones with me, so when someone asks this, I say yes and one of the younger ones will say and there are 4 more. Then we wait to see how long it takes to add 7+4. Then you should see the looks we get.
* While I was still in hospital after having our 5th, visiting hours were over and we were all standing near the elevator, I was holding the newest and the others were all crowded around, (they ranged from 2ys to 14y) a young girl (early 20s) was trying to wade through the crowd and said "are they all yours?" to which we responded "yes", she then pointed to my still rather large belly and said "and you are having another one?" less than 24 hours after having given birth! I think not!! anyway we had a good laugh. (cbrouse23)

*Are you going to have more?*

* Yes, we just enjoy sex soooooo much!
* Why do you want to know?
* Well, not today.
* We are trying to get into the Guinness Book of World Records of (add whatever here) most kids, largest family living in one house, etc.
* OH YES! I want to have a family bigger then the one in my favorite movie "Yours, Mine & Ours!" only (add a # here) to beat the 19 they had!!
* Yes, I always want just one more.
* Well, we do have a twelve passenger van.
* Check back in nine months and you'll see for yourself.

*Don't you know what causes that?*

* No, please tell me!
* Of course, don't you?
* Yes, we do know what causes that and we like it very much, thank you.
* Oh yes, we finally figured it out and we now keep the tooth brushes in seperate glasses!
* Oh yes, I now wash my husband's underwear seperately.
* Oh yes, having a great sex life!
* Water or sex but I don't want to give up either.
* Smile brightly and say with enthusiasm "Yes and we like it!"
* You bet I do......love, love, love ( & sex, sex, sex.....hehehe.......)
* Yes! So don't get too close to me!
* It's in the water. Would you like a glass?
* Yes and I know WHO causes it! God gave us these children!
* Yes I do........cold winter nights.........
* LOVE! An overabundance of love!!
* Yes,and as you only have two kids obviously you dont do it much.
* Yes, and it is something I am very good at...
* Of course, and the Lord has greatly blessed us!
* A strong husband/wife relationship, big hearts, and the Lord's blessing.

*Are you going to get fixed?*

* Nope, I am not broken!
* Why do you want to know?
* Huh, we thought everything was working fine for us!?!
* We didn't know anything was broken.
* Don't you only fix things that aren't working properly?
* Well as you can see be the size of OUR family everything is in working order. (You have to say this last one with the kinda "I'm not to bright so your question seems kinda foolish don't you think?" attitude.

*I can't believe how you do it, I cannot even handle my two!*

* Yes, if I had kids like yours, I wouldn't have any more either!
* Yes, you don't strike me as the type who could handle more kids than that.
* I do it like most people, in bed and after the kids are sleeping.
* I put knobs on the kids. Makes them easier to handle.
* Everyone has 24 hours in a day, it is just how you use it...nt
* With lots of patience, patience, patience
* go and look at them while they're sleeping. This reminds me of what sweet children of God they are and keeps me going!
* Oh, I just do it. Wake up in the morning, do what you have to do all day, go to bed when it's done. nt
* Pick your battles carefully. It helps to have selective sight and hearing!
* Don't sweat the small stuff.
* (this is a good one for chat rooms) Oh, straight jackets and handcuffs!

*Are you planning to have any more?*

* I've been wondering about this and maybe you can explain it to me: I always thought you had to plan NOT to have more.
* Before we were married we planned on having 2, but I didn't know that my husband couldn't count!
* We didn't plan the first six, I don't think we'll plan the next six, either.

*I hope you aren't planning to have anymore?!?*

* You mean, I just figured out what I'm really, really good at, and you're telling me to stop doing it?
* Talk to God about it... it's up to Him.
* Well, we do have room in our van for 2 more.
* OK, I won't plan my next one. Surprises can be fun!
* Yup we are going to keep going till we get an ugly one.

*Haven't you heard of birth control?*

* Yes, and I thank God it doesn't always work!
* Yes, I've heard of it, I hope you are using it!
* (for dad) Yes, but I just can't find a rubber that will fit me!
* Yes, that's great stuff for people with ugly kids!
* Oh yes, we do know what birth control is; it's for people who don't want children.

*Don't you have a television?*

* Yes, but we only get X-rated channels
* Yes! Did you know there are 28 porn channels in this area?
* No, we have much better things to do at night!
* Yes 4 of them. Why?

*How can you afford having so many?*

* Lifestyles are expensive not kids.
* We're not on welfare, in huge amounts of debt, and no, my husband is not a doctor or lawyer. We just budget well.
* I figure you spend what you make, you may as well spend it on more.
* " You don't know my financial backer!" (Our God, of course)
* I'm still not sure how we do it...but it works!

*Look at that double trouble! (for twins)*

* No, they are double blessings!

*I am glad it is you and not me!*

* Yes, me too!
* My kids are glad it's me and not you too! ;-)
* Oh me too! I love being a mother! and smile real BIG!

*Do you get any time for yourselves?*

* Obviously we get a little time to ourselves, or we wouldn't have six kids.

*Did you give birth to all of them?*

* Yes, I gave birth to them all. Do you really believe the stork dropped them off?
* Yes, in my heart...... (for adoptive parents)

*When people just keep staring at your family....*

* No, we're not Catholic. No, we're not Mormon.
* Yes, they all are mine!
* No, we don't try to overpopulate the earth, just to outnumber the idiots!

*Haven't You Had That Baby YET?!!?*

* "YES. This is the NEXT ONE!!!!!!!!" See if that don't make their jaws drop!


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh my don't you just love the comments!!?? I always get "Well you know what causes that don't you?" I always answer, "well of course, we don't have cable TV."

One lady asked me if they were foster childern because they don't look like me. Ummm they have a FATHER, maybe they look like him (they do). Actually that really throws many people. I am anglo and my dh is hispanic and the kids do look more like him, with dark hair, eyes and skin tone.

The biggest thing I have learned from having a large family is that I pick my battles. I try very hard not to let the little things get me all worked up. If my 6 yr old dd wants to wear clothes that don't match I just consider the fact that she is dressed and count it as a plus. Then there are little things that I have learned to overlook. I am very picky about the way I fold clothing and towels, the kids aren't quite as neat as I am about it, but I have learned to just be happy that the laundry is actually folded and put away.

I have just discovered a way to either get the kids to go to bed easier or to clean up. Either you help clean up and straighten the house after we have dinner or you go to bed. Simple as that. It has made the house cleaner on some days and the kids well rested on others.


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

I just hate the question "Are you going to get fixed?" What the ____ does that mean and WHAT business is it of a complete stranger? I always say "Why should I fix what is not broken, doesn't that just lead to more trouble?."


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We don't have the "fixed" question over here so much, but I had to go to the loo twice whilst reading this thread, I was laughing so much














Pregnancy would be so much easier if babies and bladders weren't so close together..


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I forgot to add the bathroom wars to the of things my kids argue over. We have a timer and the kids get 5 minutes each (10 mins on hair wash night for the girls as they have long thick hair) and tonight one of my little darlings







had their shower time but stayed in the bathroom longer to fix her hair and a massive fight broke out with lots of banging on the door, yelling and name calling.







:

Our water is hooked up to the a gas heater so if they go past their designated time limit I can turn the hot water off at the thermostat on the wall which seams harsh but our country in drought and we have tough water restrictions so we are trying to teach them all about being water wise and limit our water usage well that and our massive water, gas and electricity bills.


----------



## Kiltie Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

I missed the December thread totally and only posted a few times in November, but I'm subbing here now in hopes of keeping up.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

oops double post - please delete


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Dose anyone have a link to the previous Moms of Many threads? I would like to read them to see what was talked about in the past - I tried to do a search for them but it didn't work

How many month's has this thread been going? when did it start?

Thanks


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Baltic ballet that is so funny! I can just picture it, really I can. We only have 1 bathroom, so yeah, fights are bound to happen.

*no, I just went to Rent-a-Brat







:

oh those comebacks have me laughing so hard, but the baby is dumping my stuff all over the floor and so alas I must leave and come back later!








:


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

That's my mug or cup and somebody else is drinking out of it or that's my (insert item; ipod, cd, towel etc,)
Our neighbor told me that a friend of her's with four kids gave each kid a different color. That way it was easy to tell whose cup, towel, etc it was.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I wish someone would ask me if they are all mine so I could use one of those comebacks but no-one ever does!

One of our family arguments goes along the lines of "It's not mine/I didn't get it out/I didn't use it last....so I'm not putting it away."

The bathroom ones are more to do with protests about the 'right order' for pooing and cleaning of teeth and someone upsetting the delicate balance.

Dd's newest reposte to me asking her to pick up after herself is "I don't want to tidy it up so just throw it away" I expect you can imagine how she came to put those two ideas together







:

here are some links to past threads. We've talked about all sorts including family and home management, cars, travelling, houses, funny things they do and more I'm sure.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=781904

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=761560

and a now sleepy MoM gentle discipline thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=723246


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Baltic ballet that is so funny! I can just picture it, really I can. We only have 1 bathroom, so yeah, fights are bound to happen.

*no, I just went to Rent-a-Brat







:

oh those comebacks have me laughing so hard, but the baby is dumping my stuff all over the floor and so alas I must leave and come back later!








:










Hey Stella, I am glad your enjoying the comebacks, they made me laugh so hard when I first read them; now I am waiting for the occasion to arise so I can use some of them









Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Our neighbour told me that a friend of hers with four kids gave each kid a different color. That way it was easy to tell whose cup, towel, etc it was.

We have tried that but it doesn't always work as often one of them will run into the kitchen for a drink and pick up the first cup they see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
here are some links to past threads. We've talked about all sorts including family and home management, cars, travelling, houses, funny things they do and more I'm sure.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=781904

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=761560

and a now sleepy MoM gentle discipline thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=723246

Thanks for the links Orangefoot, I tried doing a search for them but it didn't work.


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

When we only had 3 I used the color system, but honestly there are just not enough of the same items in different colors for our family now. I have a really hard time not buying the same toothbrush for several of the kids. And I have to buy the often because my 3 and 2 yr olds seem to think they can clean the toilet with their sister's toothbrushes, YUCKO!

There are many a day when I can not WAIT for bedtime.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

: My daughter Ruby has become addicted to Dr. Seuss books and it's starting to drive me nuts







we have read them all over and over again and now the whole family now knows them off by heart and can repeat them back without reading the words







this the third (and hopefully last) time we have been through this stage but knowing my luck the grandkids will get into them too









No more Seuss :nana:


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Subbing! #6 due here any day now....


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Stupid question: what's Subbing?


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Subbing is posting simply to subscribe to the thread, without adding any content to speak of


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feebeeglee* 
Subbing is posting simply to subscribe to the thread, without adding any content to speak of










Thanks Fee









Goodluck with #6 - I had a very short and easy delivery with #6 hope Your's is the same


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

My poor kids. The house being a mess today was driving me nuts and I was not a nice person to be around. Has anyone here figured out a way to keep the house in order? I'm just so much more relaxed when the house looks nice.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
My poor kids. The house being a mess today was driving me nuts and I was not a nice person to be around. Has anyone here figured out a way to keep the house in order? I'm just so much more relaxed when the house looks nice.

I do a little bit each day whilst the older kids are doing their homework and my youngest plays; then on Fridays (I work 4 days) I do my main clean and grocery shopping on my day off. I ask the kids to pick their belongings and take them into their rooms and each of the kids have chores they do on a roster basis which helps.

I work 4 days a week at a school library during school hours but because they are still on school holidays the house has been in a bit of mess but I don't care as I am having fun a spending time with the kids


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

It was really hot here today, the kids spent most of the day in the pool with DH, I am quite pleased with myself; I spent yesterday and today cleaning out the Kitchen cupboards and the Linen pantry taking breaks every so often to cool off with my family. I really like the result but I am not going to kid myself and think it is going to remain that clean for any length of time. Next I want to tackle the kid's closets & drawers and give any clothes that no longer fit them to charity and then get organised for back to school. I would like to give the book cases go over too If I have time







:

Hope all the other Moms of Many are well







:

my son's would love this


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
My poor kids. The house being a mess today was driving me nuts and I was not a nice person to be around. Has anyone here figured out a way to keep the house in order? I'm just so much more relaxed when the house looks nice.

I don't sleep.I realized when I was still pregnant with my 2nd that I am much nicer if whatever floor I've just left (downstiars/upstairs) is pretty picked up or at least I can see the floor and my kitchen NEEDS to be clean every night or I am one mean cook.DH puts the older kids to sleep and in between nursing the baby I get my donwstairs chores done and then drink a cup of tea,glass of wine,margarita,eat a piece of really good chocolate....and enjoy the cleaness and silence and no demands for at least 5 minutes.Sometimes I don't feel done until after midnight.Right now I am leaving it because my computer has been acting up and I haven't been online had adult conversation with someone other than DH for several,several weeks.
I have been so needing MoM.There have been so many times lately when I've felt torn in several directions.Like the time I left DS#2 with DH and took the others to the park across the street from our house.I just get to the park and turn around to see DS#2 and the dog escaping into the street(we live in a condo complex).I am thinking where's DH?I lock the others in the park(yay for locking gates in parks)I go back corral the dog and bring DS to the park.When I get back DH is playing video games and says by the time I realzied he was gone (from sitting next to him) he was with you,besides you left the gate open.









I shared this with some local mamas I know and figure it might help Flapjack.
I had been having a really into the groove kinda day and was feeling quite proud of myself.I had gotten some hosuework done played with the 1 and 3 year old, we were just floating.I let the little ones play outside in the yard while I nursed the baby until DS#2 comes in dripping lavendar paint from his hands talking about a need to wash his sticky hands.







I freak and swoop him up into the bathroom and tell him to wash his hands.I go to find DD's head completely covered in lavender paint.She looked like a mime.I swoop her in freaking about lead ect.I got most of the paint off of them and then I threw them in the tub.As I'm carting them upstairs DH comes home from surfing and asks me what he can do to help.I tell him to grab the baby who is crawling out the back door.I managed to clean the paint off the floors (thank goodness we had put in laminate floors!) and off the kids although I just got the rest of the paint out of DD's hair yesterday.I also told DH to get rid of anything that is not a child's toy from the backyard.I wished I had gotten pictures of them but I was so busy freaking about lead that I didn't get a chance.
Happy New Year!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

Dropping in to say hi.

I have 4 children and one due in about 12 weeks. Not sure if 4 2/3 kids qualifies as "many" but due to the reactions we've been getting it seems to be! I have always wanted a large family and am thrilled and blessed to have my children.

Most days I am confident and sure about my children and how I'm raising them, having a larger-than-most family and planning more. Lately though I am doubting my ability to parent, let alone parent 5 children. I heard recently that my mother discusses why we shouldn't have more children with my SIL & sister (SIL told me about it) and apparently what an irritating/rotten kid my ds is. I realize they are just being rude, judgemental and mean but it has really affected me. I seriously doubt my abilities anymore.

I'm sorry my first post to this thread is so down, I've never been large-family bashed by people who I thought we close to me. Random comments from strangers give me a laugh coming up with replies, but to know family is bashing me behind my back is killing me.

Happier posts to follow if I can get my head around this.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello mama-ani and welcome!

I have four and I've had a spell of doubting myself as a parent mixed with 'help me I'm drowning' lately so I think I feel your pain.

Even if you had only one child and he was the child you family are talking about they might be blaming his behaviour on him being an only child so you would still be in the wrong









What are the good things about your son? Tell us and we will tell you that he is that way because you are such a lovely and caring parent to him.

Really...tell us


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

mama ani.

I think pregnancy does this to you- seriously. Just like you worry about the transition from 1-2 and "can I ever love another one as much?", the sheer blinding fear surrounding adding number four can be paralysing, because it forces you to be a bit introspective and go "whoa, why am I having another one when I've messed up this badly with the ones I've got?"

Don't mind me, Monday morning brings out the mindless depressive in me


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't post here very often, but my last post was asking how in the world to keep up with the laundry.

Mamas, I have solved our problem! Our dryer died a few weeks ago, so we took the huge financial plunge and bought a new washer/dryer set. Our washer is the largest capacity one on the market currently, and the dryer is just as huge. For the first time since our third child's birth 2 years ago, our laundry is caught up! This is really going to help once #4 is born next month. Just had to share my happy!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *operamommy* 
I don't post here very often, but my last post was asking how in the world to keep up with the laundry.

Mamas, I have solved our problem! Our dryer died a few weeks ago, so we took the huge financial plunge and bought a new washer/dryer set. Our washer is the largest capacity one on the market currently, and the dryer is just as huge. For the first time since our third child's birth 2 years ago, our laundry is caught up! This is really going to help once #4 is born next month. Just had to share my happy!









Whilst I







; I have four dryers; Ian, James, Lotte & Maddy who







the clothes out for me daily before school :nana:

My 5th child Jack isn't fair off being tall enough to help peg so I will have one child for each day of the week

I do have a dryer but it's 20 years old and dosen't work very well so I only use it when it's raining and I am really desperate.

I have 6







washers too


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

ah yes, slave labour. We upgraded to an 8kg washing machine when we got the new kitchen, and I







: it. I have no idea what most of the knobs do, but hey, such is life. It means that we're down to doing one load of laundry a day, give or take, which tends to go on the radiators to dry because I'm a chav.(We got a 12 place setting dishwasher as well, and that's made a huge difference.)

I had the best morning today







Taking the kids to school on the bus, and the boys sprinted desperately to the bus stop because I was nowhere near it- there was another family there, one dad, two kids, and the bus driver was trying to get the dad to pay extra because he had four kids







: (Swindon has a very civilised bus ticket where one adult and up to three children aged between 5 and 16 can use the buses as much as they want in a day, for just under four quid. It's brilliant.) It took a while before anyone realised the mistake, but yeah, this is obviously how the "are they all yours" conversation comes about...







I just thought of you gals and figured you'd appreciate it.


----------



## wendy mother (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! This is just what I went looking for this a.m. I'm mom to four, ages ranging from 18 to 6yrs, and am expecting number 5 in a few months. I'm feeling old and out of the loop right about now. I've had several mothering incarnations over the years, and have found all my earth mother friends from way back are leading different lives now, and cast me looks of fear that scream "I hope that lump isn't contagious"!

The big ???? on my mind now is to do with where I will birth this one. I had midwife attended home births for the last three, but have moved to a fairly remote rural area, and there is no one here to catch my baby in the style to which I have become accustomed. I have a GP lined up, and the local hospital just doesn't have the equipt to mess things up too much. HOWEVER... I thought things were foolproof for the first!!!

Anyways...I have never posted on a forum before...would it be more appropriate for me to start a thread with this? Please advise, wise women.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy mother* 
Wow! This is just what I went looking for this a.m. I'm mom to four, ages ranging from 18 to 6yrs, and am expecting number 5 in a few months. I'm feeling old and out of the loop right about now. I've had several mothering incarnations over the years, and have found all my earth mother friends from way back are leading different lives now, and cast me looks of fear that scream "I hope that lump isn't contagious"!

The big ???? on my mind now is to do with where I will birth this one. I had midwife attended home births for the last three, but have moved to a fairly remote rural area, and there is no one here to catch my baby in the style to which I have become accustomed. I have a GP lined up, and the local hospital just doesn't have the equipt to mess things up too much. HOWEVER... I thought things were foolproof for the first!!!

Anyways...I have never posted on a forum before...would it be more appropriate for me to start a thread with this? Please advise, wise women.









I am sorry I live in the city of another country so i am not sure what options you have or which services are available; I had all my babies in hospital (due to heath issues) though number 6 came very close to being a home birth.

Maybe you could x post this in the _*pregnancy and birth forum*_ in the _*Birth and Beyond*_ section

I think I remember reading about something called (Finding your tribe???) which you can talk to people in your area on MDC but I think you may need to have posted a certain amount of times for it to be available to you otherwise I would have suggested that for you to try (sorry about my vagueness, maybe another Mamma will know more about it).


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I am here! With all my little ones and one on the way. Life as a Mom of Many is always a blast!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Wendy, I would second FYT, up at the top and you don't need a minimum number of posts: I'd also go and lurk in the UC forum, though. If I'm reading it right, some remote parts of Canada give you an option between flying your family to somewhere with a hospital for induction at 38 weeks (or staying there until you labour spontaneously, which occasionally takes a while) or not. A good friend of mine moved back to Vancouver for a midwife-attended HB with her latest installment though- is something like this an option?

Kidzaplenty, did I know you were pregnant again?


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

Wendy Mother, I also recommend checking out the forums mentioned already. We were in a similar situation with number 6 and we did end up having an unassisted birth. Honestly, it was the hardest, most intense labor I have ever had, but the BEST birth experience I have ever had, if that makes any sense.









It has been a LONG week. My oldest dd (almost 15) had surgery to remove a plate and screws from her hip last Thursday. So we have been sticking close to home. It was OK at first because the kids could go outside to play and ride bikes, but it has been raining since yesterday morning. Everyone is getting cabin fever and we really can't go anywhere because dd still needs to take it easy on her hip.

Any other homeschooling MoM? Just curious how you handle all the different age levels while schooling.


----------



## wendy mother (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, ladies

I will check out the suggestions you have made. Nice to feel not quite so alone!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Kidzaplenty, did I know you were pregnant again?

Don't know.







We cross on several threads, but if you are like me, names tend to blur together.

I am almost 13 weeks!







And I am very excited.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

: For me. I'm testing on 2/2. I am so hoping for an October baby. I think it would be lovely to birth in the fall.







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

: for you, DiD. And big yay for Jenny- is it just me, or do we all seem to be pregnant atm?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







: for you, DiD. And big yay for Jenny- is it just me, or do we all seem to be pregnant atm?


Nope, not me I am not pregnant, but congrats to all the Moms to be









Six is our final number when it comes to children.

I had a lovely day today, this morning I took Jack and Ruby to the park where they played on the equipment and rode their bikes around the pathway and then this afternoon I went to the movies to see 27 Dresses with my daughters Lotte and Maddy - I really enjoyed the movie it was really funny in places









Tonight we are having a family BBQ


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







: for you, DiD. And big yay for Jenny- is it just me, or do we all seem to be pregnant atm?

All pregnant? Do you know something I don't?









My mortality bit me on the bum again today and I realised again that if anything were to happen to me I would be leaving a lot of people behind. I will accept what fate brings but I hope I live to be a little old lady.

Does this ever freak you out?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
My mortality bit me on the bum again today and I realised again that if anything were to happen to me I would be leaving a lot of people behind. I will accept what fate brings but I hope I live to be a little old lady.

Does this ever freak you out?

It's not my mortality that freaks me out but the thought that one day they will have all grown up and left home and my house will be so quiet and empty.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm not pregnant!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I have to admit that I know MANY people right now that are pg! I think it is in the water!









As for thinking of who I would be leaving behind, no, I don't think about that. I have placed my trust in my God and I know that He has everything under control. We try and make things easier, like having insurance to help out and responsible people to care for the children, but that is all hypothetical as once we are gone I can't make sure any of it gets cared for like I want it to. So I have to have faith. And I try and instill a sense of belonging into my children with us as well as with their siblings. So that if one or some of us are lost, the remaining ones can cling together for emotional support. Life is too short to spend it worrying.

Anyways, that is how we try and prepare for it, though it really is on the bottom of our list of priorities and something that we just don't really worry about.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

It's something that freaks me out a lot. I don't trust my ex to make sure that my boys get to see their sister on a regular basis (well, tbh, I worry about my ex.) DH has parental responsibility for my boys through a residency order, but if something happens to me there's really no way that he could stop them going to live with my ex, unless my ex refused to have them. That way, he (DH) has an automatic right to contact, and my family will hopefully not be totally split. That's not the only reason we did it- the biggest was because Isaac was in hospital a few times when I was very heavily pregnant with Skye and we needed DH to be able to authorise medical treatment as well- but it's a factor.

Sorry to put my foot in it, though







: I have to say I think I'm pregnant enough for at least 4 people- I have a 64" waist. And I'm only 5 ft 3. And I started lying about my EDD because so many people have been asking







:


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh you didn't put your foot in it







Ive been thinking about you and hoping you aren't getting too desperate but it sounds like you are a teeny bit tired of waiting now.

About my question: my faith is slim so I can't say that he would have the right answer...

The thing that brought this black balloon right back into my line of sight was the death of Shannon0218 this week. She had the same blood clotting disorder as I do, as did another forum friend from another place who died before Christmas.

I am currently not medicated to prevent clots and I've been having twinges in my legs and chest of late so I've been thinking about going to my haematologist to ask him about getting back on anti-coagulants, despite the risks that brings, just to put my mind at rest. If I didn't have any problems it wouldn't worry me too much but I've already had one DVT and another might not be a good thing.

We have a problem with a possible split family too if something were to happen to me although I hope that with my ex having returned to Mexico for a couple of years now that we may not hear from him any time soon and it won't be long before the boys are legally old enough to make their own choice.

Mmm all this then thinking that maybe we aren't really done having babies yet gets my head spinning.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I hadn't heard of Shannon0218's death, orangefoot







I'm sorry, I know it's the internet but it's still very real. And yeah, I'm tired of waiting- two days straight of incomplete sleep and contracting five minutes apart, for a minute every time. I HATE this bit







I know going to 42 weeks would be good, in that half-term is from 41+6 onwards, but still...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







: for you, DiD. And big yay for Jenny- is it just me, or do we all seem to be pregnant atm?

Oh I hope so!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Horrible day today; I had a bad mirgaine headache all day














:

And it was raining all day so the kids couldn't go outside to play so the were all going crazy







:

It was great my DH was home to look after the kids while I tried to sleep the migraine off but I slept too long and now it's well and truly after midnight and I can't sleep :yawning:

HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

First of all:








:







:

I dont think my 3 kids qualify as "many" but I feel like I just need some comfort from those of you who have many more than I do...

With my 4 yr old, 2 yr old, and infant who wants to be held all the time-I feel like I am barely surviving.

Barely surviving.

I want to ENJOY this! It is such a precious time!!!

My kids are so mad at me too because ALL I do is take care of the baby!

I feel so terrible to think that just because she is a newborn, she needs ALL my attention, because my 4 yr old and 2 yr old are almost still babies too and they need me as well.

I can't do it all. Unfortunatly, I have to leave the infant to cry when I do things such as change my 2 yr olds diaper, or make lunch. Because they HAVE to eat.

All I can do is BARELY scrape by with providing their basic needs, and thats it. I am trying to babywear, but the baby doesnt want to sleep all the time and I cant figure out any of the carrys where a newborn can look around and not be in a little pouch.

My mom came over to drop something off and I made her stay for an hour and hold the baby while I did dishes, made lunch, and threw dinner in the crockpot. If she hadnt, we would have had no dinner and my kitchen would have been so messy I couldnt even throw something down for the family. (small kitchen)

Ugh....yesterday was a bad day. I want today to be better. I don't know how to do all of this!

wahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for whining, thanks for letting me though. I hope I didn't crash your thread too much.

I feel like a mom of many right now. A sucky mom of many.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Three counts. If you feel like it counts, then it counts.
From a practical point of view, have you got a wrap? If so, I would get over to the babywearer forums and find someone local to you who can get you doing a back carry- slingdad did an impressive tutorial on a secured high back carry which is fairly simple to do on an inanimate teddy bear, though I don't know about a wriggly baby







: What can I say, I'm still at the homework stage?
Also, get out of the house. I know it stinks, but IME, out is easier than in. Plus out has playgroups and peole who will love the opportunity to snuggle a newborn while you drink a hot mug of tea, and various other useful things.
You're scaring me now, I'd forgotten just how bad a toddler and a newborn could be. Just trying to be zen and calm and contract peacefully and gently is surprisingly tough when you have someone asking for her brmbrm. (aka pacifier...)








Baltic Ballet, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

transformed-

My fourth baby slept best as a newborn when he was swaddled. He'd even let me put him down if I remembered to swaddle him before he fell asleep. Those velcro swaddling blankets are the best invention ever.

Can you find a mother's helper to come over once or twice a week to help with the kids? Is your mom available to come over more often and hang out so you can get stuff done (or help you with the stuff that needs doing)?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







Baltic Ballet, hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Helen; I am feeling much better today after a sleep in and some coffee









I am really impressed with your knitting skills Helen, the cloche and scarf are really cute. I am enjoying reading your blog, I am too lazy to do the blog thing and I haven't got the patience to knit.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Just realised that I had added all my kids names to my signature but hadn't added my own name to it - I am Sam by the way


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I am doing a dance of joy.My baby is 8 months old and I am NOT pregnant!!!!!I have been pregnant or getting over a pregnancy since 2004 and 7 months seemed to be the fertile month.woohoo! I really want to enjoy this baby.He seems to want to leap forward though.Last month we were at a restaurant and my oldest needed to use the bathroom.DH took him leaving me with the crew and we were seated outside on the parking lot.I was busy wrangling DD and keeping track of DS#2 when I realized that the baby was swiping handfuls of rice into his mouth as fast as he could manage!Guess I gotta get serious with the solids.








Sorry you had a bad day Sam.(those are my initials)Hope things are better today/tonight.
Flapjack do we need to have a talk with your belly!?








Transformed I felt overwhelmed at 2 kids and then.....







I really like using my mei tei,I fold my newborn's legs in and kinda swaddle style and wear them on my front so I can kiss thier head.You still feel kinda pregnant though.
Ack there are kids all over the place with needs and DH is adding his in too.have a nice weekend!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Sorry you had a bad day Sam.(those are my initials)Hope things are better today/tonight.


Thanks Crittersmom i am feeling much better today


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
transformed-

My fourth baby slept best as a newborn when he was swaddled. He'd even let me put him down if I remembered to swaddle him before he fell asleep. Those velcro swaddling blankets are the best invention ever.

Can you find a mother's helper to come over once or twice a week to help with the kids? Is your mom available to come over more often and hang out so you can get stuff done (or help you with the stuff that needs doing)?

sigh....maybe. Right now, coordinating stuff like that feels like another chore I need to get to on a mile long list-kwim?

I sent all my CSA veggies home with my mom for her to chop up for me so I can freeze them.









I think the hardest part for me is preparing ahead.

I used to just "pop in the grocery store" when I needed something. Now I drive to 4 gas stations looking for half & half because I can lock the kids in the car.














:

So I am not stocked up on grocerys or anything-until tues, dh's day off.

Sometimes I think I am such a wuss though. I mean, there are single mother s out there who dont have partners! Also, I have an electric washing machine, dishwasher, etc. Its not like I am doing these chores by hand.







I really am spoiled and take it for granted!

I get really overwhelmed though. Like right now, my 2 yr old is talking to me as I type and I am getting really rattled trying to do 2 things at one time. I am realy good at doing *one thing at a time*.

Also I am pretty rattled my noise. (Which my house is full of right now!)


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, I didn't know that this thread was here. Hoping I can join in... I have 5 kids - 3 big boys and a set of 2 yr old twins.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
First of all:

I can't do it all. Unfortunatly, I have to leave the infant to cry when I do things such as change my 2 yr olds diaper, or make lunch. Because they HAVE to eat.

I feel like a mom of many right now. A sucky mom of many.

HI, I can really relate to your post. I have 2 yr old twins and it was a killer to have to put one down to tend to the other. You just do the best that you can and know that your kids are going to learn how to share well. It does get better.

Is it possible that your mom could make a few meals that you could keep in the freezer for you as you adjust?


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tikva18* 
Is it possible that your mom could make a few meals that you could keep in the freezer for you as you adjust?

%$*#^$

Someone better make me some da** meals.









Its weird, the more kids I have, the less people help out.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Transformed, does anyone in the US do internet mail order grocery shopping?

Here's a big question: hth do you get your house calm and quiet enough and the children to stop fighting for long enough to actually go into active labour??? I was at the point in Waitrose where total strangers were expressing concern for me when I was out and about, but I got home and zip- another stall. Though that could be related to the battle of the saucepans and the scalded eyeballs and everything else going on, of course


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I just noticed Amazon.com does...I havent compared prices yet, but that would help tremendously.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 

Its weird, the more kids I have, the less people help out.









Indeed. There's some strange inverse lawa bout help that I think comes from the thought that if you are bonkers enough to have more than one, that's your look out









Apart from gettting your shoopping online (I thanked god for Tesco Direct when dd was born) the other thing you can do is get in your cupboards and write down what you have got then make a list of some meals you can make with the stuff. Sometimes I can't get to the shops or haven't got any money to go shopping and we can go a few days with what we have in dry beans and odd veg or tinned goods. A veg stock with noodles in and bits of ham or bacon and something green in can be put together quite quickly.

If you can get 10 minutes of peace you could make a big batch of something like hot cakes or waffles and put them in the fridge or freezer. They make good quick snacks or the start of a lunch depending on what you serve them with. Think about what you can prepare ahead, like soaking beans or peeling and chopping veg or making stock to put in the fridge can all be done when you have a minute and kept for later.

I'm thinking of getting a slow cooker so that I can put things in it a bit at a time when I have moments without madness then put it on later to be ready for dinner. I always cook from scratch but some days it is hard to stand in the kitchen for a solid 20-30 minutes without some drama happening elsewhere or Frida wanting to stand on my feet or get on the counter to eat raw onion....

All this may seem like a bridge too far at the moment but if you think about it you might find something you can do


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

HI everyone... im feeling a bit







: today....

We are due for a WIC appointment next week... (weds) i just totally hate going to the WIC office, we get stares and hushed comments from others... our case worker is great but sheezez... its not like i *want* to be there....DD is almost 5 so that will be one less to take...

Some good news... My triplets are FINALLY off formula. they are eating enough food for nourishement and tolerating 'skim' milk FINALLY...

Gracie and Jennifer are still on the special formula but we are SLOWLY moving to 'low iron' which seems to settle much better on my childrens tummies.... (why is low iron formula so hard to find??)

oh BTW im NOT pregnant...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Transformed, does anyone in the US do internet mail order grocery shopping?

I just got my groceries delivered by Safeway.com and it was awesome. He even brought everything in for me! I didn't even have to get dressed to get a kitchen full of food! It was wonderful.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I just got my groceries delivered by Safeway.com and it was awesome. He even brought everything in for me! I didn't even have to get dressed to get a kitchen full of food! It was wonderful.


It's great isn't it? The first time I got ours delivered I looked in the bags and thought 'This looks like my shopping!' It was quite surreal somehow.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

Hi All! I'm now a "mom of many" AND a "mom of multiples"! I had 4 in less than 4 years. We're at the stage where I'm lucky if anything gets done during the day other than getting everyone fed and changed! (speaking of which... just changed diaper #15)

I was thinking the other day... if I"d known when pregnant with DD#1 that I'd be breastfeeding and cloth diapering twins 4 years later, and that I'd have 4 children, I think I'd have had a heart attack. I now just have mini-ones all day









Anyone have househelp? I know those who have older ones have built in helpers, but anyone have a housekeeper? I am so thrilled to currently live in a country where I can hire someone to mop, iron, whatever so I can focus on my little ones.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaRabbit* 
Hi All! I'm now a "mom of many" AND a "mom of multiples"! I had 4 in less than 4 years. We're at the stage where I'm lucky if anything gets done during the day other than getting everyone fed and changed! (speaking of which... just changed diaper #15)

Yes,I feel quite proud of myself if I've managed to even get to the mailbox sometimes.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaRabbit* 
Hi All! I'm now a "mom of many" AND a "mom of multiples"! I had 4 in less than 4 years. We're at the stage where I'm lucky if anything gets done during the day other than getting everyone fed and changed! (speaking of which... just changed diaper #15)

I was thinking the other day... if I"d known when pregnant with DD#1 that I'd be breastfeeding and cloth diapering twins 4 years later, and that I'd have 4 children, I think I'd have had a heart attack. I now just have mini-ones all day









Anyone have househelp? I know those who have older ones have built in helpers, but anyone have a housekeeper? I am so thrilled to currently live in a country where I can hire someone to mop, iron, whatever so I can focus on my little ones.


I had four children under four years (no twins) and there were some days where I didn't get out of my PJ's or brush my hair







it dose get easier eventually.

I don't have a housekeeper but I use the "slave labour" of my older children to help out!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Shopping online saves alot of money for me because I dont impulse shop.

Sams has a"click and pull" where you can shop, and pay, and then go pick up the stuff at the store.

Thats great because Sams impulse purchases are usually WAY more expensive.

Do you guys take ALL your kids out by yourself very often?

I feel like, for me, its not going to be a good idea for quite a while-and i'll just wait for dh to be home to go shopping.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I do take them all out but mine are 14, 10 4 and 1 so it's not too bad really.

Even if I am going out with just the two smaller children I have started actively getting ready to go out half an hour before I think we need to be out of the door ansmost of the time it does thatke that whole half hour once everyone has found what they want to take, cleaned their teeth, done a wee, got their coats on and I've found my purse, the sling, a hankie and a bike lock or some other thing that moves around the house willy nilly.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We're right back round to the shoe conversation, aren't we?









Orangefoot, our slow cooker is just gathering dust at the moment so you're welcome to borrow it and see if you'll get any use out of one.

I do take all three of mine out by myself, but not without a buggy or harness for DD (sod it, I don't take her anywhere without something to extend my grasp. She has a strange fascination for the white line running down the middle of the road














but again, I have a big age gap in the middle.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

I reluctantly take my kids out shopping, very reluctantly. Dh, however, has been conditioned, to take them all out on a regular basis







.

Speaking of shoe shopping, it is so expensive to buy 5 pairs of shoes for 5 sets of feet - especially fast growing feet. Then add in the requisite pair of dress shoes... and wow.

I find that since twins, I have to get us ready to go waaay earlier than necessary and we still might be late. dh totally does not get that.

And, speaking of housekeeping, does your house get trashed or are you able to maintain order. And if you can maintain order, HOW?


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey MoMs!

I had #6 this morning, at 6:29AM!

Gloria Rachel Gleeson, 9 pounds 10 oz (4366g) and 21 inches (53cm)

Can I just say AHHHHHH!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feebeeglee* 
Hey MoMs!

I had #6 this morning, at 6:29AM!

Gloria Rachel Gleeson, 9 pounds 10 oz (4366g) and 21 inches (53cm)

Can I just say AHHHHHH!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tikva18* 

And, speaking of housekeeping, does your house get trashed or are you able to maintain order. And if you can maintain order, HOW?

My house goes through phases of being very tidy and being trashed. If I spend 0 amount of time on the computer and do nothing but clean and care for the children all day, I can stay on top of it. Most days I spend about 2 hours total on the computer, reading a book or watching tv and so at the end of the day, there is always a bit of cleaning I should/could have done but chose not to do. My DH does help out, and it helps that we live in less than 1000 sq. ft.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feebeeglee* 
Hey MoMs!

I had #6 this morning, at 6:29AM!

Gloria Rachel Gleeson, 9 pounds 10 oz (4366g) and 21 inches (53cm)

Can I just say AHHHHHH!


Congratulations Phoebe; the photo of Gloria on your blog is gorgeous


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats Feebeeglee! What a beautiful baby!!!

I loved Safeway's delivery service.Here, though its cheaper for me to go to the military grocery store and I don't even know if they offer delivery in HI anyway.
I do end up taking all of the kids with me when I go gorcery shopping because the weekends would be really bad.I usually can make it through but if there is a long line or the clerk is a newbie theres a melt down form one or two at the counter.
Shoes.At least we are in a summer climate so I can get away with sandals and no shoes.There are some rainy days and then I have to scramble to find something to cover thier feet.I have a hard time because they have wider feet than most stores carry.I have to go to the stores that carry European styles or find a Stride Rite.
3 more days and my oldest will be on break and so will we.I won't have to feel like a cattle herder every day trying to get everyone out the door and get my oldest to school on time.There have been a couple of days that the only reason he was late was because my 3 year old had a melt down in front of the school.I am seriously thinking of getting a jogger stroller but the money is still just too much.
The other day we were so late to a friend's birthday party we missed the cake.I felt bad but when you have 5 people (I'm counting DH in this one) who don't really have a need to be there and its on the other side of the island what can you do?The mom was really nice though and let the kids enjoy the activities she had set out.
One floor of my house is always a disaster.I do try to keep at least the kitchen cleaned but if I relax for even one day it takes me a whole other day to catch up.I have no outside help.Since DD doesn't sleep in her own room yet her room is the catch all room and I have various projects in there too.I ask the kids to at least keep the toys in thier room and a path around the bed at the end of the day.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feebeeglee* 
Hey MoMs!

I had #6 this morning, at 6:29AM!

Gloria Rachel Gleeson, 9 pounds 10 oz (4366g) and 21 inches (53cm)

Can I just say AHHHHHH!

congrats fee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

We live in a really small 2 bedroom house and I can still only manage to keep one room ***** and span at at time. If we ever have the kitchen and living room very, very, neat and clean its because someone is visiting and we have taken all the stuff upstairs









Day to day the kitchen ends up a mess because we have our table in there and so many people use it - and drop things under it. Mess spreads from one room to the other via my small walking carrying friend dd2.

Last night I came home from work at 6 to find the living room all picked up and the kitchen counters clear and wiped, no dishes in the rack and the table laid for dinner without any other stuff on it. Greg and the boys had done a quick clean all together and say they will do it every Monday. Usually they cook diinner while I am out but I had left a stew ready so maybe they felt they had time on their hands!

And Congratulations feebeeglee! She's lovely


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

No sign of Flapjack this morning? I hope that is a good sign.







:


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

my house is usually always messy.

But I have been spending the last 6 months being "ok" with it because:

Newsflash (to me) SOMEONE IS ALWAYS AT HOME!!!

So its cool with me. I am even getting SO cool with it, I will have people over! (I didnt have anyone over for like 2 entire years. I didnt even want to open the door for someone who knocked.) So I am making huge strides to not being a recluse.







I may have seriously had some tendancys there.

I think if I WOTH my house would be cleaner because no one would be living in it 8 hours out of the day. ??? I dont know but all my friends that work have much cleaner houses than me.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
HI everyone... im feeling a bit







: today....

We are due for a WIC appointment next week... (weds) i just totally hate going to the WIC office, we get stares and hushed comments from others... our case worker is great but sheezez... its not like i *want* to be there....DD is almost 5 so that will be one less to take...

Some good news... My triplets are FINALLY off formula. they are eating enough food for nourishement and tolerating 'skim' milk FINALLY...

Gracie and Jennifer are still on the special formula but we are SLOWLY moving to 'low iron' which seems to settle much better on my childrens tummies.... (why is low iron formula so hard to find??)

oh BTW im NOT pregnant...

Congrats on the triplets getting off of formula.Little steps.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Congrats on the triplets getting off of formula.Little steps.

thanks so much...jacob is a pro with a sippy cup the girls are still on bottles... i just am so thankful everyday that all my kids are healthy and have no major health issues.

Amy is POTTY TRAINING... just peeing during the day but hey... each pee is one less diaper i need to change... shes doing great for 2 1/2

my little hannah is going to be FIVE in a few short weeks... she is definatley all girl.. no tomboy in her...















when i had her i thought she was going to be my last baby... i had a boy and a girl... we were happy.. look at all that can change...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
No sign of Flapjack this morning? I hope that is a good sign.







:

She hasn't been online since 1pm PST, which is 9pm her time. She's in England which is (I think) 8 or so hours ahead of PST. I'd safely assume she's sleeping, hopefully getting some good rest. Although I do hope that she posts a birth announcement, because she really deserves not to be in labor for the next month.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm still going







Today's induction method involves standing on the eye of the Uffington White horse and wishing really, really hard, orangefoot (then running down the hill even harder.) I'll either break something or go into labour, don't know which. Yesterday was a midwife's appointment and I'm getting there and dilating, just slowly. (Or to put it another way, if my contractions were stronger, I'd be ready to push







)

Phoebe, she's gorgeous





















.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I'm still going







Today's induction method involves standing on the eye of the Uffington White horse and wishing really, really hard, orangefoot (then running down the hill even harder.) I'll either break something or go into labour, don't know which. Yesterday was a midwife's appointment and I'm getting there and dilating, just slowly. (Or to put it another way, if my contractions were stronger, I'd be ready to push







)

Phoebe, she's gorgeous





















.

Great to hear from you Helen


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

What a vision that would be! Is it really that bad







For those who don't know it have a look here

Our neighbour flattened the snowdrop yesterday by driving over it so that was your sign that yesterday wasn't the day after all despite the moon and everything. I'll keep looking for other cosmic signs for you today and let you know what I see!










Frida has given me a horrid stinking cold and I'm either blowing my nose or totally stuffed up which is not nice. Hopefully its on its way out now though because the pressure inside my head is not doing my brain functions any good!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, not THAT hill. The smaller, slighter one on the way back to the car park







I hope the cold gets better soon.

BB


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Not long now till my lot are all back at school and I will have to go back to work; i am kind of glad to be going back to work









We've had a lovely holiday but it feels like it's been going on forever and ever







:


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Any more movement from that baby Helen?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Oops double post please delete


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Next verse, same as the first, but a little bit louder and a little bit worse









BUT

I gave birth to a dead frog this morning. Seriously. How can one small cervix hold that much goop??????


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Our neighbours are driving us nuts







one of them is playing some of the most day awful music up really loud all day and another has a consistent squealer for a child.

Sorry this has nothing to do with MoM's but I need to vent and whole family is







:


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I can't believe it







: its nearly time for a February Mom's of Many thread - goodness the time had flown

I somehow managed to ad 31 posts to this thread


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

: Baby #5 is on the way!!!!!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 







: Baby #5 is on the way!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Congratulations DiD







:

I still struggle with the way you guys write your dates - I was just thinking June isn't too far away...then I remembered you saying about testing and a fall baby


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I am feeling better about having lots-a-kiddos today.

There are really really really tough days, but I can't expect myself to just automaticly know how to run things with a whole extra little baby around! The house is a mess (and I dont care-phooey) and it's gonna stay a mess! We are planning on homeschooling so, I suppose a well lived in home is probably always a little messier than their less used counterparts.

I am at peace today.

Partly because I got the one month to take a nap at the same time as the others the last 2 days-woot! and also she has been sleeping 7 hour streches at night.







How did that happen?









I have housework to catch up on from when the baby was born a month ago.

Also from when my family was ALL sick for the last 2-3 weeks.

At the rate I am going, I expect to be all caught up on work by....sometime in May of 2012.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm feeling very proud of myself today. I went to the gym at 7am and worked out, rather than just laying around when ds woke me up early.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I'm feeling very proud of myself today. I went to the gym at 7am and worked out, rather than just laying around when ds woke me up early.











i'm jealous.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Congratulations DiD







:

I still struggle with the way you guys write your dates - I was just thinking June isn't too far away...then I remembered you saying about testing and a fall baby

















Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you. Our baby is due the 6th of October.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 







: Baby #5 is on the way!!!!!

Yay! Congratulations!!!Happy Healthy pregnancy to you!

(((hugs))) Flapjack.It sounds like this is finally happening for you.Yay!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Nah, that was another stall- a big one though, with the midwife out and everything. She did a stretch and sweep, left me to it and my poor battered cervix went "what? what? what?" and my uterus is too scared to contract ever, ever, again. Now I really WILL be pregnant forever









Oh, I forgot to ask. How much time do your older children spend alone, or engaged on activities without one or more sibling? My ex is arguing that Alex and Isaac should maybe be spending more time apart/ less together, and somehow Alex has been invited to stay with his parents. I know they tend to work as a double act, but I don't know how unusual we are in this...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My kids are rarely apart. They trade off who plays with who, but even if they aren't actively playing together they usually remain in the same room with someone else.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Flapjack this one must be really waiting for a grand entrance.








My oldest two play together most of the time but DS#1 sometimes leaves and plays with the pack.DS#2 gets sad but I feel he is too little to run with the pack of kids yet.There is a group of boys in our neighborhood that DS is allowed to play with and go and they go from house to house.They do spend a lot of time at our house so DS#2 doesn't feel too left out.


----------

